# The "Before" and "After" thread



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't know if this one has been done before 

BUT

post ONE picture of your car as it was when you bought it.

and ONE of it today

to show how far its come

i'll start

Before










After










Please, only one picture for each!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Some people will probabaly prefer mine when I bought it, but I didn't like the wheels 


*BEFORE.....*












*AFTER.......*


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

before









After


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Before:











After:











Car is now sold but I´m really pleased with the way it looked. 

/P


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Before









After 











HAHAHA


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol at jamie!

i think you should put up the before and after of teh grey one to be fair! haha


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

The before, a few days after buying her from the importer just over 3 years ago .....











The after, taken a few weeks ago at the Jedburgh meet, coincidently at almost exactly the same spot .....











Spot the difference :chuckle:

(it is all under the skin )


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Before (2003)










Now











Charlie.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Before...










After...


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Mole i still look at your car everytime I'm at Abbey hahaha


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

oh, that lookes just bad... sry for that


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

As i got it from Torque GT about 4 or so years ago.....











and how she is today.........


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

not the biggest change but...

before...









after...


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

February 2006;










February 2009;










Mark.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking wheels for a R34. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You'd never really tell all the money that was spent during the last three years on these pics of my old car.

I guess I'm not allowed to change anything on the new one


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Before










After


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

Before:









After:


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow guys there is some truely stunning before and after shots. Love the R34 Bakes, a NSW car?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

not really changed on the outside...lowered and spacered...but the engine sure went through some extreme surgery!
before:









now:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

What part of 'ONE' picture before/after do you not understand ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Before...










During...










Won't be an after shot for a while yet but it should be worth waiting for :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

to 











Done a bit more since the second pic :thumbsup:


Smokey:smokin:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Before ( 2006 )









Now 2009


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Before - RB20 NA about 160 BHP











After - RB26 2540s 500+ BHP


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

before 









after


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

1996:










Now:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Before.....




And after! :thumbsup:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

changed a couple things, car itself isnt even running right now :bawling: and my pictures suck, cell phone.










after










i did put the emlems back


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Before










After


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

I thought Mooks effort of just colour coding his lips was pathetic   (but thats another picture  ) but ITSt second tax disc conversion is simply stunning   

Still sad to see pics of what an over excited Mole can do to a perfectly good car  

Heres what you can turn an R34 into  

From this


into this lololol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bladerider said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought Mooks effort of just colour coding his lips was pathetic


your eyesight is failing you old man


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks hard as nails!!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

From this











To This


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Before










After


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Can only do this for my old Skyline 

BEFORE :











AFTER :


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Before









After


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful r34 mate. Black beauty


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Before









After









Before









Currently









Before









Currently










Can I have 6 pics seeing as I still have all three cars?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll let you off just this once.

lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

sideways.taff said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just showing off!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Madden said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i personally prefer the before pics ...it has a more rustic charm about it .......


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Before....









After.....









..For now!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Great thread - brilliant transformations


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Skillzzz !!

:chairshot:squintdan:lamer:

J.:clap:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

2006:









2008:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

when I got it...









Yesterday...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Love the black wheels on it Toni. Not sure about the eyebrows though.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Before











After


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

moleman said:


> Love the black wheels on it Toni. Not sure about the eyebrows though.


Yeah I'd quite like to take them off but am scared of damaging the lights...lots of glue involved.:nervous:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Ant GTR that is a BIG AFTER Great transformation mate one of the best i've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Here is my before and after...

In Japan just after auction










Most recent pic










Sparks


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

gosh ant i never new yours started off white!!... big transformation!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Before 








After (now)


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the wheels banzai g!
Whats the maker and the model?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

RAYS ENGINEERING, VOLK RACING Ce28n's mate the best wheel you can get in my opinion!

bob


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

HenrikE said:


> 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gr8 jod :thumbsup: what are them front lights in your 2nd pic


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Some very nice transformations here, good job everyone! :thumbsup:

Mine started out very standard, just without a rear spoiler and that's it, took the car apart the second day i owned it so don't got a pic from then. but stole a pic from Jmotors sale thread of a very similar one..








[/URL][/IMG]

And this is now! :smokin:







[/URL][/IMG]



And the changes my first Jap car went trough, my old S13. 







[/URL][/IMG]

to this...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Before....










After...


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Can I have 6 pics seeing as I still have all three cars?


lol. All those cars but none of them finished.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

nice:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Taken in 2003, I'd already owned the car five years by then.....










Taken in 2007:










Taken in 2009:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Those front tyres are looking a little bald


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

love your hood, fugs


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Japsalon. CF sprayed white with just some of the carbon showing to highlight the lines of the bonnet


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

DarkChild said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I love those wheels!

What is the model/offset?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> God I love those wheels!
> 
> What is the model/offset?


TE37 19 inches x 9.5jj +12 offset, powder coated matte black.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

DarkChild said:


> TE37 19 inches x 9.5jj +12 offset, powder coated matte black.


Cheers....Although I might have to go a little smaller on the R32 LOL!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Before:










After:










It did get better in the 'during' stages! 


My Ex car, (and the reason the GTR's been off the road so long!)
Before:










After:










Alex B


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

cheers fuggles.

might be a possibility in the future.

sick exhaust, alex


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Before...










...in between...










...and after.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex get some better pics up of your GTR in the after stages! Its a beauty!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Before:









During....well im far from finished...colour change and lots more small touches to come :


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

fourtoes said:


> Alex get some better pics up of your GTR in the after stages! Its a beauty!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


That is in the after stages, thats pretty much what it looks like now! 

Here's a 'during' stage:

It's really difficult picking just one pic!










Alex B


----------



## nSanity (May 12, 2008)

Alex j B said:


> That is in the after stages, thats pretty much what it looks like now!
> 
> Here's a 'during' stage:
> 
> ...


One of the sexiest 32s i've ever seen


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

x2......


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Before










After


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

BEFORE!! 









AFTER!!:clap:


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

before...








after and in progress..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

BEFORE :nervous:










AFTER


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Before









After


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

the wrecks to richs look like they took some work . good job 

wardy


----------



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

The day after I bought it...



A good few grand later......:runaway::runaway:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Before










During










After


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

jesus hope you didnt get any serious injurys mate


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn mate for Christ's sake!!!! Whast happened there? Hope you are ok buddy!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

bugger mate what the hell happened there , hope you got out ok , it is a shame to see a skyline ruinned, but your life is more important .......Good luck on finding a replacement


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Bought the car from newera in 2006..

Back then it looked like this










Today it look like this









More pics in members gallery


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

*BEFORE:










AFTER:*










Still alot more work to be done on it, as I think it is time for some "update" :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow that's one of the best r32's i've seen mate.Well done!!!


----------



## KingKong (Jun 13, 2008)

I LOVE THAT BOTTOM DIFFUSER. WHERE CAN I GET ONE?


----------



## KingKong (Jun 13, 2008)

andyc said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well country time lemonade. Really hope u made it out safe bro.


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

havn't got a picture of it completely as my dad's one was when he purchased it but here it is with some wierd sticker's on it a couple of months after he got it... 

Car before










Car after 4 year's and alot of money haha










Sorry bout more then 2 pics but

Engine Before










Engine after rebuilt and alot of tarting up...


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Silvia before...









Silvia after...









Skyline before...









Skyline after...









Not finished yet!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

gtr-r33 said:


> that looks well nice mate (r32), what the hell happened to the silvia ?


Thanks! A friend of mine borrowed the car and tried to dodge a deer on a wet night. But in the end, that is what led me to the Skyline


----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

before: when i brought the car in 2007










after: took this today


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Glad to see you haven't changed them wheels Liam


----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Glad to see you haven't changed them wheels Liam



yes mate, i got them all refurbed, use them as show wheels :smokin:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

gtr-r33 said:


> Aahhh you still friends with him now?, bet there was alot of tension in the air at the time wasn't there....



Haha, no tension actually as his insurance fully covered the payout:chuckle: Still good friends to this day!


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

not my GTR but the S14 I owned before over 7 years; Now it´s sold in parts :bawling:

after I bought it with new OZ rims









1,5 years ago

















Tein, INGs, Chargespeed,.... R34 RB25det, and many problems.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

double post


----------

